

A technologist's take on Ukraine, Venezuela, and the Arab Spring. - Rogerh91
http://www.code-love.com/2014/03/02/a-technologists-take-on-ukraine-venezuela-and-the-arab-spring/

======
bluekeybox
The US involvement in in the Ukrainian protests is completely overstated.
While I do not deny that some American NGOs might have provided help, it does
not change the fact that the movement is mostly indigenous and self-organized
and is an expression of dissatisfaction with the status quo that's been
brewing for decades.

The actual situation is like this: as protesters become more educated about
events around the world, they learn from each other. From the opposite side,
however, it appears that there is some organized action "behind the scenes"
guiding them. Yet it may be completely not the case. It's just a matter of
people growing smarter. Yes, you can blame technology on this, but then (to be
consistent) you would have to go centuries back and also blame Gutenberg, the
quill, stone tablets, and so on.

Usually, when I say something like this, I get a reply from someone "but but
the Wikileaks showed American so-and-so discussing with so-and-so". That's
completely irrelevant. The influence of the State Department is not that great
(in particular when it comes to countries that are not Iraq or are otherwise
vital to US interests). Whatever help US actors have provided dwindles in
comparison to the kind of money that is being thrown around by kleptocratic
oligarchs to maintain status quo.

~~~
Rogerh91
I think the way to look at this is that America is an effective force
multiplier. You can agree or disagree on the extent of its' success.

